# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Atv shooting rest

## username

Im going to set up my atv for shooting wallabies and rabbits just wondering how others have done it. So please post some photos and show us what you've got strapped to your atv. Thanks

----------


## keen fella

Hey Mate,
Are you looking at buying something???? I may have just the thing for ya that I no longer use and might part with.

----------


## username

Maybe what ya got there keenfella? Pop a photo up.

----------


## keen fella

Give me 5 mins.  I will go and find it and throw up a pic or two.

----------


## keen fella

Removable shooting frame.  Attached by hose clips onto the front carrier (5 min job to get on or off)
Holds 2 firearms pointing forwards in a safe direction but easy to access.
Comfy to lean over to take steady shots.

If you want it you can have it for $100 and I can probably get it delivered to Timaru or possibly Waimate for you to pick up from a sports store???

----------


## seano

Nice set-up .... Would love see the look on my Father inlaws face   :Wtfsmilie:  if I took off his fishing kit and put this on his Quad  :Thumbsup:

----------


## username

Pm sent

----------


## The Claw

He is my take on a shooting frame. Held on with 4 bolts. Box comes off with frame but can be attached separate




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## username

If shooting by yourself what are you using to keep the light in the critters while shooting

----------


## keen fella

Find them with the spotlight which is a Lightforce 170 scope mount and then blast them by either clicking the spotlight onto the scope mount attachment or just using the headlights of the bike.  
You could always get one of these: 
RAM® ATV/UTV Spotlight : Cabela's
I was originally going to do this but haven't been doing as much night shooting recently so have held off.

----------


## cambo

I'm heading down that way this weekend....I sure I could fit in the zooki with a little lubing  :Wink:

----------


## keen fella

Why are you always so keen on the lubing Cambo?????
I might have to put a padlock on my tent zip on our next hunting trip if you keep talking like this.

----------


## gadgetman

> If shooting by yourself what are you using to keep the light in the critters while shooting


I use a couple of little LED torches mounted on the scope. Good for shooting at least 200m and can see about 300-350m. Torch lasts about 4 hours on a battery.

----------


## gadgetman

> Why are you always so keen on the lubing Cambo?????
> I might have to put a padlock on my tent zip on our next hunting trip if you keep talking like this.


This from someone horihunter covers in something sticky to roll in the feathers.

----------


## keen fella

That's different.....

----------


## username

> You could always get one of these: 
> RAM® ATV/UTV Spotlight : Cabela's
> I was originally going to do this but haven't been doing as much night shooting recently so have held off.


I have been thinking about getting one of those from CanAm they sell em too.

----------


## Happy

> I have been thinking about getting one of those from CanAm they sell em too.


What's contact detail for them UN?

----------


## username

Can-Am have dealers through out the country. my dealer would happily post one up. Stewart farming and recreation in timaru 021 533 144 Ben. Ive just ordered one i might get two and hard wire them to the bike. They would also be great for checking cows at night during calving. I will tell u if they are any good when it arrives next week!

----------


## Happy

Cool thanks. Look forward to your thoughts on them . Their website tells you bugger all ...

----------


## gadgetman

The reviews with that link are not too flash on the quality of the light. The mounts are good though. I have just received a heap of headlights for checking cows during calving. Gave my brother in law one for use on the farm and now everyone is getting one.

----------


## Rushy

> I have just received a heap of headlights for checking cows during calving.


That begs the following questions.  How many heads do you have .... and .... how many cows do you have?

----------


## gadgetman

> That begs the following questions.  How many heads do you have .... and .... how many cows do you have?


One and none, in that order. But the brother in law has something like 660 of the latter. The headlamp is great on the quad, good for 75-100m and when he gets to an animal that needs attention he can adjust to a flood setting and lower the power. Leaves his hands free and they are so comfortable he keeps forgetting it is on his head. With 4 hours on a battery charge they are great on that score too. Much better than the Lensar that he has retired after not very long.

----------


## Happy

> The reviews with that link are not too flash on the quality of the light. The mounts are good though. I have just received a heap of headlights for checking cows during calving. Gave my brother in law one for use on the farm and now everyone is getting one.


Change of lamp maybe GM cos i do like the look of the mount ?

----------


## headcase

Think wide at the top where you rest the gun, and not too high. Too high youll loose a lot of shots because of body position, especially in hilly country. Shooing downhill become difficult. . lower offers more flexibility because you have your spine working for you.. Wide = faster target acquisition because you don't have to turn the bike full on to the target. Think padded also. Hard give you a lot of vibration transferred through to the firearm. Soft give you a lot of cushioning..

----------


## username

Thanks Headcase i brought Keen fellas one and was already thinking about putting a wide bar on top. I will improve it as i go.

----------


## gadgetman

> Change of lamp maybe GM cos i do like the look of the mount ?


I have one of their mounts for the GPS in the vehicles and they are very very good.

----------


## kenny

Hows it mate, is that rest still up for grabs, where abouts are you located?

----------

